# May be getting a hawk.... Advice



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

We have a baby hawk that is now able to fly and hunt on its own. This is great! But it’s terrorizing the animals at my work. And caught one of our chickens wing through the chicken wire. The chicken is beaten but ok. He has been trying to get into the doves for the last few days. And has tried on several occasions to get into the pigeon enclosure. 

I want to try to catch him and relocate him as I feel it would be best for him and us. He is being chased away when ever he is noticed and a couple costumers have got close to catching him. So it’s beneficial for him to be moved. 

I also talked this over with my dad to see if I could catch him and see if we could take him to another city, where there are fewer domestic animals he said that’s fine. But was wondering how far he would have to be moved so he won’t come back. 

If it’s to far out, he also suggested I keep him. I think it would be cool to have a hawk. But you need permits. Adequate enclosure and food. And if train able an open place away from the dangers of electrical wires and such to fly. 

If I were to keep him, depending on how far the location is I'de have to take him, where would I go to get a permit, to house a hawk. Our grandpa has two huge lots on either side of his house right up the hill from us which he owns, in case I needed to train him to fly and come back. And I’m sure I can get him mice and rats, along with un-cooked chicken (From the store). And we have quite a big place to keep him and can make him whatever it is he needs. And If I were to get a permit do I have to get the permit before I catch the Hawk or after?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I think it takes two years to get the permit look into a recent post by goshawk about a coopers hawk in there was a very informative post by terry explaining all about the requirements to keep one, I don't even think you can legally catch him and transport him elsewhere but i'm not sure maybe you could pm goshawk directly and learn more


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

So you cant even relocate him? Wow... I will go send him a private Message. 

Thank you.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

best is if you can give him to a wild life rehabilitor to release him. I have a friend who has an eagle and even his screach will scare the day lights of his other birds.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I don’t want to have a cause for concern. 

So please don’t make remarks about using bait. I’m not using bait I’m using a net and the animals it’s attracted to in there enclosures.

After reading how long it takes to get a permit I will not be keeping him, but will try to get a falconer (or me if it’s ok) to move him.

Also If I were to keep get a permit and keep him or another one which I probably won’t. I won’t feed him pigeons, or live animals beside rodents. As I hate to be the cause, of the death of another animal that I could have prevented. But I really don’t like mice or rats as they have been known to create such a huge problem, with my animals and such. So If I am forced to feed animals such as chickens (live), pigeons, doves, and or any other form of an animal I will not get one ever!

I understand the need to hunt in the wild for food. So I’m not as hypocritical. But if they could be vegetarians it would make life so much easier. 


And to deal with both subjects at the same time....


I don't resent falconers. I think they have a passion for birds just as I do only the species of which we are drawn to are different. I don’t discriminate people from getting hawks, falcons, etc. And I can’t discriminate them for using pigeons either (if pigeons and other birds were required for the survival of the bird), because if I said don’t feed them pigeons, it would open up another type of bird to be eaten. So to choose between types of bird who live or die is not up to me as I would find it to hard. ide rather just not know. But just know what you’re getting into before you jump in.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

best is if you can give him to a wild life rehabilitor to release him. I have a friend who has an eagle and even his screach will scare the day lights of his other birds.

So I can catch him, and transport him to someone else to release him? That would be great. Can I catch him? or is it elegal. And could I go against the law and catch him (if its illegal to catch him) any ways and get him transported to a better location with the risk of getting caught? So that he would have a better life, and so would all the other animals?

And does any one know how far away you have to go, to get him to not come back?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriec lives in another country, so laws regarding the capture of hawks
may be very different. I was under the impression that in order to catch/trap
a healthy hawk, (as opposed to picking up or catching a hawk who is in an impaired physical condition) one needed to hire someone who is permitted
to do such work. This I don't know for certain, but they are a protected
species so it would make sense that any one couldn't just take it upon
themselves to trap one as they might inflict harm unknowingly. Just a guess
on this last part, though...If you look in the yellow pages, you just might find
a listing for this service.

fp


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you very much. I have met with a few raptor catchers that come to our work to get chickens to feed them/ catch them, along with someone who has a baby Hawk. I will make some calls tomorrow to these people and if to no avail. I will dissuade costumers from trying to catch him and continue to scare him away.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

I think it would be best if you didn't try to catch this hawk. Without the necessary permits, you could end up in some fairly serious trouble. I've PM'ed you some additional information.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Terry, I will NOT try to catch him .


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And as for a warning to any one here, who may have tumblers and white racing pigeons. Your pigeons were chased by the hawks. And its best to keep them inside when they come back. .


Also for an update. I finally got my copy of Extrodinary Pigeons 

Woo hoo . I love it.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello Stach_n_flash....
I got your PM & I have no good answers for you. I flew Licensed Falconry for many yrs.. Even a Licensed Falconer can't just go Trap a Hawk/Falcon. They need to send in for a Permit that can take weeks & can only trap the type of Hawk/Falcon applied for later in the yr.. Used to be Nov.-Jan., but not sure what time of yr. it is now, but probably Dec.-Jan. where there is no chance that they have young/eggs to feed/hatch..... The 
Falconer also has to be a General or Master 2-5 yrs.!!!!... After a person traps a Hawk/Falcon they need to know how to keep it even for a short time from hurting itself (Breaking Feathers, hurting themselfs & others with their own Talons making it unreleasable till next yrs molt etc.... If one comes through the traps of our Lofts, Fish & Game must be called to pick up... No short answer for this... My only suggestion is to contact the Fish & Game & ask for help. It is the only Legal way to help your situation...... It is now the time of yr. when Hawks Falcons start migrating & parents kick the young out of their own territory, so anyone that is flying Pigeons lesser speed abilitys than Racing Homers should lock them down till next March or so... There are at least Triple as many Cooper Hawks & Peregrine Falcons than there were in the 50's thru the 90's now... Never allow Pigeons to have a Bath unprotected by an aviary as they are bogged down when wet & easy catch for Birds of Prey. Don't Free Loft birds for sure through theFall/ Winter Months, & better yet, use the policy that Pigeons are in the air or in the Loft controled with feed...... I know you & others would like better answers to this, but with the Laws the way they are, All Hawks/Falcons/Owls are protected... Exceptions have to be done through the Fish & Game & Dept. of Interior.... Happy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,

Terry probably has sent this information, but just in case I'll give a bit here.
It is illegal to trap hawks in California and probably in most if not all other states without a permit, even if you are just planning to relocate it. If you are caught doing it the penalties are pretty stiff as I believe it is a federal offense as well as a state one. At any rate, the Dept. of Fish and Game has really been active in pursuing hawk trapping recently. I would hate to see you get caught in a legal tangle when your intentions were simply to protect both the predator and the preyed upon. If there are any crows in the area, encourage them to stay around by feeding them a bit for a couple of weeks. They will chase any hawk off the minute they see it.

Margaret


----------

